#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-15
<mr_steve> Yay I'm finally off the neighbor-net
<jenkinbr> lol
<jenkinbr> welome to life with your own net :)
<mr_steve> It's a substantial improvement, my connection no longer drops every 3 minutes. Just ever time the phone rings... ah well.
<jenkinbr> aww
<jenkinbr> dialup?
<mr_steve> DSL
<mr_steve> I've got real bad splices in the basement, the line is just barely clear enough to stay synced... except when the phone rings
<mr_steve> But that's a project for another day, I'm just happy to be able to self-host my blog again
<mr_steve> and get my BBS and Legend of The Green Dragon server back up :)
<katakaio> A blog, eh? I didn't know you were a writer too . . .
<mr_steve> Off and on. Just whenever something fascinates me enough that I feel like writing about it
<mr_steve> Not enough time for random projects these days :(
<katakaio> Yeah, it comes in seasons
<mr_steve> wow freenode sure is b0rken tonight
 * Takyoji netsplits mr_steve
<Takyoji> I wonder if the Software Freedom Law Center or FSF will scare off hardware vendors from using Linux
<Takyoji> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/12/sflc-launches-gpl-enforcement-smackdown-on-14-gadget-makers.ars
<rlaager> Takyoji: I doubt it. I'd imagine it's all a cost consideration. Right now, they see GPL software as being absolutely free (as in cost), but they're violating the license.
<rlaager> Once they realize that complying with the GPL is almost free (putting source code on your website and a note in the manual is pretty cheap) and not following it is costly (because of SFLC lawsuits), I think they'll choose to comply, which will still be cheaper than writing something from scratch or using other options.
<rlaager> Then everyone gets what they want.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-17
<h00k> How does the Minnesota team handle meetings online/ What is the current schedule?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: We just decided to do them again, and the current operating plan is 7:00PM local time, first monday of each month.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: alright.
<tonyyarusso> We had the first one this month.
<h00k> Yeah, I rememer being late for it, I forgot why.
<h00k> Oh, I think I was on duty.
<jenkinbr> right, first Monday of month, 7pm CST
<jenkinbr> I like it :)
<h00k> we're talking perhaps bi-monthly, second and last Wednesday of the month, 8:00pm
<h00k> (we being Wisconsin, sorry)
<h00k> Also, I like the ubuntu-minnesota.org site, the uniform Drupal theme
<tonyyarusso> h00k: oh hey, how'd your presentation go?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Turns out I present Tuesday
<tonyyarusso> oh, ok
<h00k> it was a random order
#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-19
<Takyoji> Anyone know of the significance of CouchDB?
<tonyyarusso> It's what Ubuntu One uses...
<mr_steve> It's sure been quiet in here lately.. besides all the netsplits, anyway.
<jenkinbr> lol
<jenkinbr> yeah it has
<jenkinbr> we still getting DDoS'ed?
<mr_steve> Last I heard, yep
<jenkinbr> that's just lame
 * mr_steve pops into #freenode...
<jenkinbr> I think farmer was one that was hit pretty hard
<mr_steve> yeah, it was getting real obnoxious for a while
<mr_steve> I haven't even been watching my usual channels the last 2 days because it was impossible to carry a conversation
<jenkinbr> farmer appears to be gone completely
<jenkinbr> jenkinbr@jenkinbr:/etc$ ping farmer.freenode.net
<jenkinbr> ping: unknown host farmer.freenode.net
<jenkinbr> my bot was actually configured to direct-connect to that server for some strange reason
<jenkinbr> was gone for about five hours, till I got around to diagnosing the issue
<mr_steve> Things seem much more stable now, besides farmer being down
<jenkinbr> yeah
<jenkinbr> farmer was a big one
<jenkinbr> I think that server got a lot of users
<jenkinbr> well, they all do to be honest
<mr_steve> Looking back over my history I think I've bounced between at least 10 servers in the last 48 hours
<mr_steve> It's funny, I finally get my DSL so I'm not losing connection all the time, and Freenode starts doing it instead
<jenkinbr> I don't even know how many times I've been disconnected
<jenkinbr> my ZNC isn't really giving me that info
<jenkinbr> well, I'm off to bed
<jenkinbr> good night
<mr_steve> 'night
<mr_steve> jenkinbr: When you mentioned ZNC last night I had to check it out. It's pretty awesome. Thanks for giving me the idea!
<jenkinbr> mr_steve: np :D
<mr_steve> It'll definitely come in handy once I start school and I'm on the move all day
<jenkinbr> I've been looking for something that would keep me on IRC all the time, but dind't know how to search for it (and was too lazy)
<jenkinbr> someone else finally mentioned it, and I had to check it out, just like you did :D
<jenkinbr> it comes very handy for me, when I go to work
<jenkinbr> plus, when you reconnect and join all your channels, you arn't getting a million highlights (if you don't use *awaynick
<jenkinbr> )
<mr_steve> Yeah I'm liking it so far. Ubuntu's packages need a little work though
#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-20
<Takyoji> Heheheh.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/onebutan-iphone/4178222986/
<Takyoji> :P
<ripps> geez, I've been using mplayer+coreavc for all my 720p video playback for my athlonxp 2500+ and ati radeon 9600. It was adequete and would play mostly okay. Now, I've tried the most recent build of vlc, and blows away the performance of mplayer+ffmpeg and mplayer+coreavc. I thought vlc used ffmpeg, so why is it so much faster?
<tonyyarusso> ripps: is it using new builds of ffmpeg too?
<tonyyarusso> ripps: although I see no evidence that vlc does in fact use ffmpeg - source?
<ripps> I always thought that vlc decoders were mostly based off of ffmpeg, although they might be using some kind of dynamic optimizations
<ripps> it seems to automatically lower quality just enough when cpu spikes, but keep the quality up when cpu usage isn't as taxed
<ripps> I know mplayer does this as well, but maybe vlc's is just a bit more advanced
<ripps> I remember doing similar tests with vlc+720-h.264 with Jaunty, and dropping it because it constantly stuttered. They've made some impressive headway
<tonyyarusso> ripps: it appears to use libmpeg2, which seems to be a different library than what ffmpeg uses.
<ripps> hmm... it seems that libmpeg2 has better optimizations for amd cpus. Might explain why it works nicer with my athlon xp 2500+
 * tonyyarusso is *soooo* behind on my weekly e-mails...
<kermit> tonyyarusso: mailing lists?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: after much ado, I put your testimonial on my wiki, I don't know how I forgot tht
<tonyyarusso> kermit: My "Lucid Development Cycle weekly topics" things, yeah.
<kermit> lucid? what's that?
<tonyyarusso> kermit: 10.04's codename.
<tonyyarusso> !lucid
<ubot3`> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kermit> it so slippery out i can idle in 3rd gear, stopped.
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> probably not a good idea
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-12-21
<Takyoji> Anyone else agree that this is a bit pathetic? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/the-akshat-new-year-challenge-akshat-in-default-natty/
<MaddogF16> Yeah, it doesn't take a $3000 computer to look through the code for bugs. |-)
<tonyyarusso> Yup, that's pathetic.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-12-22
<AlphaCluster> actually it does take a $3000 computer because then it legitamizes your awesome computer
<Takyoji> Gah, apparently I have an issue with variable staticy (audible) noise when I have videos encoded to a different format..
<Takyoji> And apparently the source sample rate is 48KHz, while the encoded version is 22,050 Hz
<Takyoji> Apparently the source is LPCM
 * tonyyarusso has no idea what you're talking about
<Takyoji> ffmpeg, the audio, LPCM, or?
<tonyyarusso> yes :)
<Takyoji> Everything then? :P
<Takyoji> Interesting concept: http://www.teachparentstech.org/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-12-23
<tonyyarusso> Anyone looking to buy a 24-port rackmount gigabit network switch?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-12-24
<mr_steve> exit
<ColinHarrington> 0
<mr_steve> heheh whoops, stupid mouse-focus
<ColinHarrington> yea :-)
<mr_steve> I use a tiling window manager and lose track of where my mouse pointer is, then I accidently nudge the mouse, and bad things happen
<ColinHarrington> especially when entering your password?
<ColinHarrington> gotta watch that one :-)
<mr_steve> exactly!
<mr_steve> IM'd one of my passwords to a buddy a while back :(
<mr_steve> exit
<mr_steve> ;)
<Takyoji> Hah http://xkcd.com/838/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-12-25
 * Obsidian1723 Happy Holidays All.
<Takyoji> Daddy's gonna kill Ralphy!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-12-26
<ColinHarrington> Merry Christmas
<tonyyarusso> same to you!
<tonyyarusso> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/sad/2093557839.html if there are any U of M students about.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-12-17
<mathomastech> Hey Everyone! NORLUG is hosting a Fedora 20 release party tonight along with it's weekly Coffee House Coders. You are all invited! http://www.norlug.org/meeting/2013/12/17/FedoraReleaseParty.html
